# Calling All Electricians



## skyliner34 (Dec 15, 2007)

Right I have a simple query for you all.

A non fully qualified person is working for a firm(1 man band who is a fully qualified electrician) who employs him as self-employed.

Can non fully-qualified person(6 months left on course) work self-employed?

Does £9 an hour seem a bit low for working self-employed?, by the time tax and NI deductions you wont have much.

Also can he have insurance?

Thanks


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

You don't have to have any qualifications to be self employed skyliner,you also don't have to have any formal qualifications to set up your own electrical business,most kitchen fitters have always got away with it and still do 

(  kitchen fitters ! ! )

Even though part P of the building regulations were brought in to try and stop these bodge artists from performing kitchen knightmares !

I was an indentured electrician,apprenticed and time served no 26 week courses here :no:

As for £9 per hour self employed ? well my second year apprentices earn that ! so for a self employed man it isn't a lot at all,you would find it hard to make ends meet on that.


Regards 

Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Skylyner. As Chris points out. You need another employer. £9 - 00 per hour is just 50% above minimum wages. 

And Chris. 26 weeks. Wow thats slow. I now know of electricians that qualify after 5 days. Or so they say. Part P has made a dogs dinner of what used to be a job one could safely say - "I studied hard and long to get this far"!!!!!


Frank


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Frank

I have come across the five day wonder recently,the chap had come out of the forces having completed his 16th edition and 2391 in just ten days :no:

These short course electricians have always been a bone in my throat 
i like yourself went "through the mill" as an apprentice,serving my time after six years.

JIB used to be the elite of electricians but started to accept anyone who could knock up two years experience.

I've had some of these sort of people turn up for jobs before,saying what they can do and not mentioning what they CAN'T.

What is the world coming too 


Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Chris. Not being one to moan and go on and on - excuse me whilst I choke! But remember the OLD OLD Days.

Apprenticeship at age 15 or 16 thereabouts. l day a week for Tech School. Fist perhaps CGLI A Course. The CGLI B Course. If you were smart you could take the CGLI C Full Technological Exam too. Even better still an HNC if you had not had enough already. So after 5 years on the tools. And maybe up to 7/9 years day release at Tech School you could say you had BEGUN to know something about the job.Only to find that you didn't know as much as you thought because some old timer modestly new more.

Aahhhhhh. The old days.


Frank


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

i did my part p 5 day course and i will say it gave me some infomation

but no hands on experence and they expect you to know how to wire evrything and how to test.

they just show you how to read your OSG (on site guide) and work out A and volt drops and things like that 

i am now about to be part of napit and to be honist i know a bit but knolage but not enoght to go out and do any big jobs like you could do with your 16th/17th edition or a testing and inspecting course 


Philip


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ha ha

Wonderful Frank ! :thumbup:

Feet,yards and inches.

GCE's and O levels

The good old days :laughing:

I was 15 when dad took me to the electricity board and signed the indentures,i left school on the friday and started work the following monday and i've never been out of work since.

Although i am very tired now :laughing::laughing::whistling2:

Chris


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Same here [but with a slight difference].Stayed at school for A levels [crashed and burned on that one!]-then college for ONC-then 3 years University oh yeah, and the apprenticeship!
Now approaching 51 2/3ds years of age, and STILL learning! The lads that work for me quite often come up with 'how do you know that' standard answer is that "I have been doing it a bit longer than you". I used to 'go out on jobs' with my grandad in his Isetta at the age of about 8 and never looked back really! Diversified into Data, Comms and Fibre Optics about 15 years ago, but 'Sparking' is still the bread and butter. 

Example of 'still learning' or 'never seen that before'...got a call to a compressor cooling fan. Client had been burning out fans 'at a rate of knots'. All had been ok until he had his unit rewired by a mate,then the trouble started. Muppet :jester: had wired 1 phase to L on 13A socket and another phase to N....NICE!!!  422V across the single phase fan!  Surprised that it lasted even half a day!! A little knowledge and all that...

I'll post a link to my photobucket; got some 'interesting' photos


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks boys. And as for interesting photo's I have some to post later this week. I was called to a Factory on Friday to check a problem machine. The machine had been delivered Wednesday and wired/connected by the Belgian electricians!!!!!!!!!!.I go back in a couple of days to correct the installation. Talk about European Harmonistation. Just wait and see.

Frank


----------

